# C20-C30 Spindles



## willysbill (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Guys
As I live in the Land Downunder( Australia) where there are not too many Chevy Trucks of any Description, strange as it may seem.
I would like to know is there a Difference in Spindles on a C20 0r C30 or are they the same. 
I have the opportunity to buy a pr of C30 Dropped Spindles but want to make sure of what I am buying.
They will be fitted to a C30 Front Suspension with a Duallie Rear End using Duallie Wheels.
I have been told that Duallie Wheels are different to singles is this correct 
Is there a diference in the Disc and Hub assembly  

Regards
Bill Downunder


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Depending on model year,the spindles should be the same.

The brakes are the same on most 3/4 ton HD's and the one tons.The LD trucks have smaller brakes.

Dually wheels are different,the have a huge amount of hub offset.The spindles are still the same for SRW or DRW.


----------



## willysbill (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Wyldman
Thank you for that info, it will help greatly.
When you say that LD trucks have smaller Brakes, do you mean in Rotor Diameter which would mean a different Spindle where the Caliper Bolts on, closer to centre, if you get my meaning.

Regards
Bill


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm trying to remember off hand,but I'm pretty sure the rotors are the same diameter,but the calipers and pads are smaller.I do not know if they use different spindles.The spindle is most likely the same,and they use the caliper and the loctaion of the mounting bolts (on the caliper,not the spindle),to match them to the rotor size (if different).I don't know all the 2WD specs off by heart,so I'm just going from what I remember.If I get a chance soon,I'll pull out some books and check into it further if you need more info on it.


----------



## willysbill (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Wyldman
Thank you again, I think I have enough information now.
I shall get the Spindles of the C30 Front Suspension that I am getting and Match them to the Dropped Spindles just to be sure.
Thank you for your help, it is much appreciated.

Bill Downunder


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

No problem Bill.If you need any more info,just let me know.


----------



## willysbill (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi wyldman
Just tried to check out your auto performance web site.
Link doesn't work from my end !
Just thought I would let you know.


Catch you later
Bill Downunder
:waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I know,my site has been down for a few weeks.I am fighting to get my domain name released from the service provider so I can put up a new site.The battle rages on ........


----------

